# Objekte in Datenbank speichern



## MarcusD (18. Jul 2004)

Ich stelle mir seit ein paar Tage die Frage:

Kann ich bspw. ein Objekt (ne Bean) einfach in einer MySQL Datenbank in einen Blob stecken. Und wenn ich sie wieder benötige, den Output der Datenbank in das entsprechende Objekt casten und wiederverwenden?

MfG Marcus


----------



## nollario (18. Jul 2004)

das geht... mit blobs zum beispiel... verwandelt dein objekt in ein byte array und schreib es dann so in die datenbank....

gibt mehrere wege die hier zum ziel führen.... die objekte sollten allerdings nicht allzu gross sein, damit hatte ich schon probleme bei mysql.


----------



## semi (18. Jul 2004)

Einfaches

PreparedStatement.setObject(int index, Object o)
und ResultSet.getObject(int index)

funktioniert auch.
Setzt aber voraus, dass die zu speichernden Objekte serialisierbar sind.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MarcusD (18. Jul 2004)

Genau das wollte ich hören!!!
THX Marcus


----------



## nachtfalke (5. Mrz 2006)

hallo!

ich will ein double-Array in mysql abspeichern. das geht wunderbar wie hier beschrieben mit setObject in eine spalte mit dem typ "blob". oder welchen typ soll die spalte denn haben? denn das auslesen mit getobject liefert mir logischerweise ein blob-objekt, das ich leider nicht in mein double-array umwandeln kann.
Also: soll die spalte nen anderen typ haben (OBJECT oder JAVA_OBJECT kennt mein mysql nicht) oder geht das mit dem umwandeln aus dem byte-array, das ich über das blob-objekt bekomme?


----------



## R.B. (2. Mai 2007)

Habe gerade diesen Beitrag gefunden...
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Objekt komplett als Objekt zu speichern?
Ich will auch wenn das Objekt dadrinnen liegt, hergehen können und z.B. einen Index über bestimmte Instanzvariabeln anlegen können.
Muss ja nicht MySQL sein, aber gibt es eine DB die sowas kann?
Würde mir viel Arbeit ersparen...


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mai 2007)

Dafür hat der Herr (oder einer seiner Schergen) die ORMs erfunden. Anders als die dümmlichen. hässlichen Orks sind ORMs recht nützliche Gesellen und es gibt sie in allerlei Couleur 

Hibernate, Cayenne, SimpleORM, ...


----------



## R.B. (2. Mai 2007)

Danke für den Tipp.
Die kannte ich noch nicht 

Muss mir mal ein ordentliches Buch über Datenbanken und Datenspeicherung besorgen.


----------



## AlArenal (2. Mai 2007)

Der Einsatz eines ORM bringt natürlich erstmal mit sich, die QUal der Wahl zu haben und sich einarbeiten zu müssen (und/oder umgekehrt). Sie sind demnach nicht für jedes Szenario das Mittel der Wahl.


----------

